# Pls help ID this Male Specimen



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I have this male cichlid that I am not quite sure of. I don't believe it is a hap but I do think it is a Northern Aulonocara Peacock (A. ethelwynnae) having looked through the Profile section but I am honestly not that sure.

The main thing that stands out for me to think it might be that specimen is that it's dorsal fin has black trim as oppossed to the white trim usually seen on peacocks.

I have enclosed 3 pictures of it, that should open up in a seperate window when clicked on. Sorry about the quality but the other 17 that I took were a lot worse. Plus the camera I was using was is only a Kodak Easyshare C875.

Thanks in advance,
D


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks kind of heavy for Aulonocara ethelwynnae (not sure if I can see the Aulonocara sensory pits either but that may be just the photos) also seems to have less barring and no yellow egg spots on the anal. But what he really is, is a mystery to me too.

Why do you suspect Aulonocara rather than a "Hap"?
Size?


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes I'm really sorry about those pictures, the camera tends to really 'pop' the blue on him.

I'm not 100% sure on him not being a Hap; I just felt because of his size, temperament and that his face always has the blue coloring, that he was an Aulonocara. But what made me think of him being A. ethelwynnae is that his dorsal fin has black edging along it. Most Aulonocara I have seen have white edging along the dorsal fin. The rest of his body is a dark grey color most of the time with vertical bars. The camera is what brought out the blue in his body - much to my surprise.

He is about 3Â½ inches size, is not very boisterous and has that blue face that I see in many Aulonocara. I have not looked hard enough for the sensory pits but I'll do so next chance I get along with looking for any egg spot on his ventral tail - if he will stay still enough for me :lol: They should be like nostrils right?

Do Haps also have them or just Aulonocara?

What would really differentiate him from being an Aulonocara as oppossed to a Hap?

Many thanks,
D


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not Aulonocara ethelwynnae, not sure why you are guessing that rarer fish. Different head, no egg spots, and they don't get a deep royal blue like that

if pure, closest might be Aulonocara koningsi
http://www.cichlidforum.com/profiles/species.php?id=667


----------



## Plex7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Azureus

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1008

My $0.02.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I was guessing it was that rarer fish because of the black edging on the dorsal fin. But yes, I know I was wrong with that guess. I may even be wrong in thinking it is an Aulonocara altogether.

Copadichromis azureus ?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Don't think it is Copadichromis azureus either. Azureus really have a noticable white line in the dorsal. The face looks wrong and an Azureus would show the 3 spot pattern much of the time unless dominant, and you seem to say that this fish is not really in dominant color.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

noki said:


> Don't think it is Copadichromis azureus either. Azureus really have a noticable white line in the dorsal. The face looks wrong and an Azureus would show the 3 spot pattern much of the time unless dominant, and you seem to say that this fish is not really in dominant color.


Yes, it doesn't display it's color dominance that often - & even when it does it is nothing like what the camera showed up. I do wish I could get some better pictures but my camera is not the best for taking tank pictures.

There are times it will flare it's fins and that is when I can clearly see the black edging on it's dorsal fin or as you put it in a better way, an obvious black line instead of a white one.

Also, I noticed it had white lines on its pelvic fins. Thought I had better mention that to see if it helps with the task. I did look at the anal fin to see if there were any egg spots and there seemed to be the faintest outline of a couple but he was moving fast for me to be really sure - so I will keep looking to see if there are any.


----------



## Dehn (Dec 23, 2009)

Azuerus....I think.

;0)


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, not an Azuerus.

Got a bit of good news though. My cousin has a nice DSLR and I talked to her about coming over and taking a few pictures. So I'm hoping for some much better pictures than what I have already provided that will help with the identification of this guy. :wink:

Will post again once she has taken them.

Thanks,
D


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, got some better pictures to share.

These were taken with a Canon DSLR camera and show the fish closer to what it would look like if one was standing in front of the tank.

Granted, the tank could have been illuminated better as currently I only have a 2' flourescent light on it (tank is a 55g) but the pictures are still better than the ones from my crappy point & shoot :lol:

I have also added red arrow to the questions asked of me regarding the sensory pits and egg spots. Pictures are 800 x 600 and are jpg's :thumb:

     

Thanks for taking the time to look and help,
D


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Placidochromis sp?
but not many "haps" I can find without a light stripe on the dorsal.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1207 ???? :-? 
Still do not think it an Aulonocara but not even sure of its genus.

All the best James


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm wondering if it might still be a juvenile :-?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Placidochromis species is a good guess, about as good as you are going to get. Not sure what you mean by juvenile since the he is obviously a male, but sure he might color up more, which is more of a dominance issue.

If you could figure out the actual juvenile pattern, that would help, since the male is at least partly coloured up.

If the fish was just got unnamed, he is probably a hybrid, especially if gotten from a less cichlid specialized store. Hybrids are very common.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks noki.

Ok, I had a look at the site library's Placidochromis section since being pointed in that direction.

Using the 3rd picture from the group above, would I be on the right lines with him being an Otopharynx Blue Otter ?

I was thinking he may still be a juvenile (albeit an older one) because he only has a black edging on his dorsal ... no white whatsoever .... so maybe that part has yet to develop?

I'm 99% sure he is not a hybrid because the guy I got him from was not into hybrids but unfortunately I have no way to get in touch with the seller I got him from to pursue that route any further.


----------

